# World Stage... IE: Things going on over seas...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

1. Middle East with Israel and Hamas.

- The Dems blocked a BIPARTISAN BILL that would penalize anyone who financially supports the terrorist group HAMAS.... that really shows that they are against terrorists and stand with Israel doesn't it.

- The IDF have been warning building managers that they need to evacuated kids and what not before bombings. Yet people say that Israel is trying to kill kids..... :eyeroll: Some are our elected leaders uke: See the link below.

https://twitter.com/MarinaMedvin/status ... 0240095234

2. Pipelines....

- The Biden Administration killed the Keystone Pipeline. Yet lifted sanctions on a pipeline in Russia. So again who is in Putin's back pocket.... oke: oke: oke: I mean pipelines are bad for USA but ok for the rest of the world????

- With what I typed above.... so pipelines are bad for the enviroment but let others do them in other parts of the world. It is exactly what others have stated about the Paris Accord and other "green" things. If China, India, Russia, etc don't do these things it is pointless to cripple the USA and its businesses.

Any other things people want to discuss.... feel free.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The dumbocraps motto...

MAKE AMERICA GONE AGAIN

you can't make this level of hypocrisy up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sincerely believe the democrats want to join the axis of evil. The axis would become China, Russia, and the United States. The three most powerful nations would form a dominant Godless gov for a Godless people. One of the reasons for our slide is the loss of Christianity. Even the liberal churches are really not Christians anymore. They have distorted the Bible so far they have become little more than a satanic cult. The ELCA should be called the Evangelical Luciferian Church of America.

I missed a lot of this while taking my oldest grandson on a spring bear hunt in Montana. It snowed and dumped 14 inches on us where we hunted between 5000 and 7000 feet elevation. We walked for miles, and drove over 1000 miles covering four mountain ranges. We didn't even cut a track. We did see Bighorn, Mountain Goats, Moose, dozens of deer, and over 100 elk per day. We had a great time and will return in the fall. I think the bears went back in their dens.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

To most of the sane world, israel is a Terrorist STATE...we shouldnt be subsidizing an apartheid occupation state that is in violation of International Law. 
Israel is the largest welfare state in the world, we receive No Oil from her, we have our trade & military secrets stolen, our politicians are blackmailed via Jeffrey Epstein and Ghilaine Maxwell, and still some of you Boomers just dont get it. We are BROKE, We shouldnt be funding either side but give more money to Israel-size of NJ with less than 10 million people, than any nation on earth. And Israel bombed the AP press News building, unsolicited, from which no 'rockets' were launched. 
Tel Aviv Israel is the Gay Capital of the world, so its got that going for it, perhaps thats why Chuck is such a big supporter?..


















Noam Chomsky is a well known Jewish scholar and professor.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didnt read it all, but your first comments leads me to believe soeone resurrected Hitler. Your hate runs deep, and your mostly full of bs. I agree we give to much money to everyone. However I have no sympathy to anyone who fires 4000 misses into another country and cries when they get their rear end kicked. If they did that to me and I was in control I woukd leave a smoldering hole where they once were.



> Tel Aviv Israel is the Gay Capital of the world, so its got that going for it, perhaps thats why Chuck is such a big supporter?..


I like to stay out of the way when someone is determined to make an *** out of themselves.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> I didnt read it all, but your first comments leads me to believe soeone resurrected Hitler.
> .


Can you even imagine if Germany won ww2?
Thered be No communism. No Abortion. No LGBT. No Usury or Inflation. No racial mixing. No social degeneracy taught in schools.
No Muslims or Africans flooding the West. No Rap or Porn. It would be Horrible.

60 million died to create Israel, Spread Communism TO 11 nations in Europe, Import Infinity Africans and Muslims into the West and destroy Germany.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> I like to stay out of the way when someone is determined to make an a$$ out of themselves.


*
Welcome to Tel Aviv, the gayest city on earth - The Boston Globe*

https://www.bostonglobe.com › 2016/03/17 › story

Mar 17, 2016 - Tel Aviv is, for lack of a better description, super gay. · "Everything in Tel Aviv is gay, inherently gay," said Leon Avigad.









You can google the rest of the story. Thanks for supporting LGBT Chuck and Plainsman...


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> No Muslims or Africans flooding the West.


 Your confusing me. So you hate Jews and Muslims both?????

So is that realy Tel Aviv in the picture? Why is it so prevelent there? I had no idea.

I simply don't think Israel is behind all the plots you think they are. I dont support Israel because I think they are special. In the Bible they screwed up all the time. I support them because bad people are always harassing them, and the same people that hate them hate us.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> No Muslims or Africans flooding the West. Your confusing me. So you hate Jews and Muslims both?????


The word Hate is very strong. 
I don't prefer to live with or around either group, and I certainly don't wish to fund a conflict that causes blowback.
Not to mention the Billions in annual aid to Israel, and more to Muslim nations to Be Nice TO Israel. No thanks. 
'No Entangling Alliances' Didn't one of our Founding Fathers make that statement.



Plainsman said:


> So is that realy Tel Aviv in the picture? Why is it so prevelent there? I had no idea.


1/3 are Homosexual in Israel. Not that there's anything wrong with that...or something.



Plainsman said:


> I simply don't think Israel is behind all the plots you think they are. I dont support Israel because I think they are special. In the Bible they screwed up all the time. I support them because bad people are always harassing them, and the same people that hate them hate us.


They are The Cancer In the Middle East. They are harassed because they Occupy and Steal Land that isn't theirs. Photo help?










" Before Israel, We had No enemies in the Middle East' -Father John Sheehan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They didn't steal the land, idiots started a fight and lost it. I would say if we want to be fair we would stop telling Israel to play nice. Let them kick the crap out of their neighbors and keep the land. If you don't give everything you have back to the native Americans your a hypocrite for thinking the way you do.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> They didn't steal the land, idiots started a fight and lost it.


No, You need a history lesson. The Arabs were Our Allies in ww1. 
Their reward was to have their land stolen, ala the Balfour Declaration, England carved it up. Gave it away.











Plainsman said:


> I would say if we want to be fair we would stop telling Israel to play nice.


Play nice? Israel leads the World now in UN Violations.. Illegally Occupying Land. UN 338, UN442











Plainsman said:


> Let them kick the crap out of their neighbors and keep the land. If you don't give everything you have back to the native Americans your a hypocrite for thinking the way you do.


 That happened in 1973. Israel was on the Verge of annihilation and defeat. Oil was $3 a barrel then.
The USA had to get involved. Sent Billions in Arms and 'rescued' Israel from defeat. 
The result? OPEC EMbargo. Overnight Oil went from $3 a barrel to $30. Massive gas lines and shortages. You're probably too young to remember. That was the result offoreign, Intervention which you for some odd reason, believe it is our duty, despite the fact we get nothing but abuse in this 1 sided Monica Lewinsky type relationship.

If Indians have been wronged via Broken treaties, they deserve restitution and justice...


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

I think youre heart is in the right place, Plainsman, but you espouse Neo CON tendencies, due to Boomer indoctrination and Propoganda, ad nausium, via the controlled media and public fooling system.

One of the greatest moments of my life, was watching this gent hand the Neo Cons their ***** on live TV from the Senate Hearing.

[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You're probably too young to remember.


 Could be, I'm only 73. Since the 1950s all I remember is hate from the Arsbs, the Muslims, and the American left. I have sympathy for the Jews living in Israel, but the jews in the United States vote for politicians that hate Israel, and perhaps all Jewish people. 
The Palestinians think this is their land, but before them it belonged to the Jewish people. They drove out the idol worshippers and to the victor went the spoils. Soon Russia will invade the Ukrain, China may invade Tiwan, North Korea may attack South Korea and you think Israel violates the UN more than anyone else. That could be the UN has bullied Israel for years. Everyone is kissing up to the communists. Even our president is working more for China than the United States.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> You're probably too young to remember. Could be, I'm only 73.


Youre not tool old to remember the OPEC Oil embargo. 20 Billion barrels of Oil a day used by the USA, resulted in massive Inflation (that Carter and others inherited via sky high interest rates) as Oil went from $3 to $30 when the USA intervened in Israels 1973 war, in which it was getting its *** kicked. Then came the blowback.



> Since the 1950s all I remember is hate from the Arsbs, the Muslims, and the American left. I have sympathy for the Jews living in Israel, but the jews in the United States vote for politicians that hate Israel, and perhaps all Jewish people.


Thats because they took their land illegally. And created hatred in so doing. If they were better neighbors they wouldnt have these issues.









1950s vs today - Iran
It didnt help that the CIA was overthrowing democracies like in moderate Iran, and putting in place dictators like the Shah, who was eventually overthrown by his own people. "Before Israel, we had no enemies in the Middle East."



> The Palestinians think this is their land, but before them it belonged to the Jewish people.


For 2500 years, that land was called Palestinea, Syria Palestinea, then the British Mandate of Palestine. They even had their own currency aka The Palestinian Pound.
And if you think a group can claim some sort of biblical inheritance to land all over the globe after 2000-3000 years, I can see lots of chaos resulting from that cluster F*ck.








500 AD Palestinea



> They drove out the idol worshippers and to the victor went the spoils.


The Romans drove them out for their rebellion in 70AD. Since then, that land has been occupied by Palestinian Christians and Muslims. They really have no right to that land. As a Christian, I believe it is OUR Holy Land. Not theirs. I want to see it taken over by Christians and not deniers who were given a bill of divorce from God for their rebellion. (Jer 3:8)
And for their other crimes like Killing Christ. (1 Thess 2:14)



> Soon Russia will invade the Ukrain, China may invade Tiwan, North Korea may attack South Korea and you think Israel violates the UN more than anyone else. That could be the UN has bullied Israel for years.


Israel does violate the UN treatys on Land and Illegal Occupation. 
A nation simply cannot Squat on land , build settlements and drive off the residents from the last 2000 years, regardless of how it was acquired and certainly not by war and skirmishes. There are things known as sovereign borders that must be honored by Abided by.



> Everyone is kissing up to the communists. Even our president is working more for China than the United States.


If Voting really changed anything, theyd make it illegal. Its a 2 card Monty game every 4 years.
Both parties agree on the real issues: Israel, The Federal Reserve, War and Bailouts...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The Romans drove them out for their rebellion in 70AD.


 Im talking about when Israek left Egypt, wandered in the wilderness 40 years, then crossed the Jordan and kicked everyone's ***.



> Thats because they took their land illegally.


 Neighbors started a war in 1967 and Israel was kind enough not to take their entire countries. The land they took is now theirs. Don't want to loose land dont start a war.



> It didnt help that the CIA was overthrowing democracies like in moderate Iran, and putting in place dictators like the Shah, who was eventually overthrown by his own people. "Before Israel, we had no enemies in the Middle East."


There is no doubt our politicians have taken dictation from the rich oil companies. As for what our CIA has done I don't know.



> I want to see it taken over by Christians and not deniers who were given a bill of divorce from God for their rebellion. (Jer 3:8)


 When Jesus died on that cross while looking out across the crowd of people he didn't see only Jews, he seen all he died for including you and I. He died for all and we are as guilty as the Jewish people for his death. You and I had we been there would have cried out crusify him.



> If Voting really changed anything, theyd make it illegal. Its a 2 card Monty game every 4 years.
> Both parties agree on the real issues: Israel, The Federal Reserve, War and Bailouts...


Our last election was certainly a joke. Also the republicans often enable the democrats. Before Obamas stimulus package that they voted against they voted to make the vote a simple majority rather than 60 percent. In other words they voted for the simple majority so it would pass and they could go home and tell people they voted against it.


----------

